# Has anyone else had problems with Steebar (penmakingsupplies.com)?



## johnspensandmore (Dec 3, 2011)

I placed an order with these folks last Wednesday evening. I needed to make an important change, so I sent them an email the same evening asking for their assistance. I didn't hear back from them by the next morning, so I tried calling their number. It only rings and rings without an answer. Since then, I have emailed them and called, but with no answer at all.

Can anyone vouch for these people, or should I be worried? I am about to cancel the credit card if I don't hear from them soon. Any thoughts?


----------



## mredburn (Dec 3, 2011)

do a search on steebar in the forum


----------



## corian king (Dec 3, 2011)

You will find that steebar is the worst company to deal with.People have complaints abut PSI but they are saints compared to steebar.I placed an order with them a couple years and after 3 weeks I had'nt heard one word.I finally got a reply and it still took another week.Well I was dumb enough to place a second about a month later.After 6 weeks with no returned emails and no return phone calls. I finally had to file a case through paypal.I still never heard a word.But paypal gave me back my money.
Good Luck!!


----------



## wolftat (Dec 11, 2011)

If you haven't already done so, cancel your credit card purchase. They have an extremely poor reputation.


----------



## m.crowley70 (Mar 25, 2012)

*poor customer service*

I wish I had know about Steebar's problems I would have never ordered my lathe and duplicator from them it only took them 11 weeks to complete my order and only after I made phone calls to their suppliers as I was told my merchendise was being drop-shipped directly. I do want to commend PSI tech support because they provided me with a new phone number for Steebar to contact them. They must use 1 number for the customers and a seperate number for suppliers. All I can say is I will hevr order anything from then again.


----------



## longbeard (Mar 25, 2012)

Did you use your CC or Debit card?
dont recall exactly how loooong it took to get my order but when i did about 3 or 4 days or so after recieving it, i noticed this $1.00 Pre. Auth. Google charge on my debit card, the next day someone got $97.97 worth of flowers, then they tried to use it again for about $350.00. Now im not saying someone from Steebar done it, but.....

I just wish i knew who i sent flowers too


----------



## pensbydesign (Mar 25, 2012)

i find it amazing he still in business with all thats on the site and internet about them


----------



## Hturnings (Mar 25, 2012)

pensbydesign I agree.  I dealt with them probably three - four years ago.  And still like clockwork every 3-4 months someone posts a new horror story.  It is amazing.


----------



## bitshird (Mar 25, 2012)

The only people that have had any type of problem with Steebar, are people that have tried to purchase from them !!!!


----------



## jeff (Mar 25, 2012)

Moved to casual conversation. It does not fit the criteria for the Cheers and Jeers forum.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 25, 2012)

pensbydesign said:


> i find it amazing he still in business with all thats on the site and internet about them




The company has over a dozen url's.  Whatever we think of him, he certainly keeps coming up----indicates that there is a large universe of pen makers who are NOT on IAP (or they don't consult the search function before picking a vendor)!!


----------



## Papo (Mar 25, 2012)

Been Ordering from steebar for about 2 years now and not a single incident
Good company fast shipping and better prices.


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Mar 25, 2012)

Papo said:


> Been Ordering from steebar for about 2 years now and not a single incident
> Good company fast shipping and better prices.



You should play the Mega Millions. :biggrin:


----------



## Papo (Mar 25, 2012)

Quote:
You should play the Mega Millions. :biggrin: 
I allready hit it once.You think I should try it again?


----------



## Xander (Mar 25, 2012)

I_ almost_ bought my lathe from them. However, their website looked a little 'unkept' so I emailed them with a few questions. No reply. I phoned, no answer. Emailed again, nothing. Last try... called again and got answering machine. They never did get back to me.


----------



## crabcreekind (Mar 26, 2012)

my friend ordered from them, and they sent her the wrong stuff and never returned her emails or calls. Dont count on contacting them


----------



## Rob73 (Mar 26, 2012)

Not everyone that searches for supplies are forum readers, or search for 'reviews' of a company, which is unfortunate..  However, personally just looking at that website the poor quality design should be a big red flag to anyone. I would of left as soon as I saw it.  I would never put up my CC on a site that looks that poorly.  He hasn't even updated his copy write since 2006. 

What is really unfortunate is that he garners #3 in google for "pen turning supplies" and some other major keyword phrases that are pen related. Tells you a lot of vendors that are working the pen turning niche are not putting to much work into their onsite seo and sem work. 

I suppose on the bright side  'pen turning supplies' only receives 720 searches a month which means in his position his traffic would receive less than 10% of that and considering his website quality I'm sure the % that convert into a sale is even lower.  So hopefully he wont be ripping off to many people.


----------



## edicehouse (Mar 26, 2012)

Most people generally go with the one they find.  I have a friends mother that gets her kits from Jim off ebay, and she will not make anyother kind.  I have suggested others to her, but she has not interest in them.


----------



## Navygirl (Mar 31, 2012)

Can you pass on the name of the suppliers that you called...unfortunately on 11 Mar I ordered their starter kit for just over 1000.00, and I can't reach them and I haven't received it yet..


----------



## Rob73 (Mar 31, 2012)

Navygirl said:


> Can you pass on the name of the suppliers that you called...unfortunately on 11 Mar I ordered their starter kit for just over 1000.00, and I can't reach them and I haven't received it yet..




Ouch


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 31, 2012)

*Hmmmm*



Navygirl said:


> Can you pass on the name of the suppliers that you called...unfortunately on 11 Mar I ordered their starter kit for just over 1000.00, and I can't reach them and I haven't received it yet..


 I hope you paid via credit card - at least you'll be able to charge back if you don't recieve it.

I did one order with them several years ago and got everything ok but their were a couple of issues with the kits and they didn't respond to my  complaint so I crossed them off the list of vendors I deal with.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 31, 2012)

Rob73 said:


> ... I would never put up my CC on a site that looks that poorly. He hasn't even updated his copy write since 2006.


What does that have to do with anything?  I don't even have a copyright on mine.  Nor is it a great looking site.


----------



## nava1uni (Mar 31, 2012)

Navygirl said:


> Can you pass on the name of the suppliers that you called...unfortunately on 11 Mar I ordered their starter kit for just over 1000.00, and I can't reach them and I haven't received it yet..



I would contact your credit card company and put a cancel on the sale.  Do it before too much time passes.


----------



## WWAtty (Mar 31, 2012)

Do a Google search for "Steebar" and you won't have to scroll down very far in the search results to start seeing a bunch of complaints.  This is more than anecdotal.  It looks like a pattern of disappointed customers.  Ripoff Report alone shows no less than 17 complaints.

Don't waste your time with that place when there are so many outstanding vendors out there who will covet your business and treat you well.  AZ Silhouette, Berea, Woodturningz, Exotic Blanks...the list of good ones goes on....


----------

